# ماهو الكلفنايز؟



## MECH.ENG.88 (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. ماهو معدن الكلفنايز ؟؟ وماهي خواصه الكيميائية والفيزيائية والميكانيكية ؟؟ وماهو سلك اللحام القوس الكهربائي المستخدم في لحام هذا المعدن؟؟


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (6 فبراير 2012)

من الغريب جدا ان لا ارى اي اجابة ؟؟؟ هل هو بسبب صعوبة السؤال ؟؟؟ ام لكونه طرح في المكان غير المناسب ؟؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
تحياتي اخي الكريم
الجلفنايز هو خليط من الحديد مع عنصر الزنك (الخارصين ) 
يستخدم حاليا في السيارات وخزانات المياه لمقاومتة للصدأ
يتم استخدام اسلاك اللحام العادية في عمليات اللحام


----------



## fire oficer (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي نبيل ع الاجابو و التوضيح


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (7 فبراير 2012)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحياتي اخي الكريم
> الجلفنايز هو خليط من الحديد مع عنصر الزنك (الخارصين )
> يستخدم حاليا في السيارات وخزانات المياه لمقاومتة للصدأ
> يتم استخدام اسلاك اللحام العادية في عمليات اللحام


 

شكرا جزيلا م.نبيل على هذه الاجابة .. ماهي خواص الكلفنايز ؟؟ وبالنسبة لاسلاك اللحام العادية لاتعمل معه فهل هناك اسلاك خاصة به .؟؟


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم اسلاك اللحام العادية المتوفرة في السوق عندنا والرخيصة الثمن يمكن استخدامها في عمليات اللحام وخاصة عند استخدامها لخزانات الماء المنزلية وكذلك يمكن ربطها بطرق الدرفلة الخاصة في حال استخدامها في انظمة التبريد كخطوط ( duct ) وهي لا تصدأ وقوية ومن السهل تشكيلها حسب الاستخدام .


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس


----------



## عدنان الحداد (26 أبريل 2012)

ماهو الجواب يااخي انتل دل


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (27 يناير 2013)

يمكن استخدام e6013 , e6018 في عملية اللحام


----------



## chemist97 (2 فبراير 2013)

الاجابات بعيدة كل البعد
الجلفنة هى طلاء كهربى او ساخن للحديد والمواسير والزويا ومشغولات الكهرباء لمنع التاكل وللشكل الجمالى اى طلاء بالزنك كهربى او ساخن


----------

